# Hiya from newbies



## famous4 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hiya

We are the Bingham family, Mum, Dad and 2 sons aged 10yrs and 8yrs.
We have a Carioca 171 that we adore and we have owned her for about 12mths now. She is our first motorhome.
We have only just recently found the courage to wild camp and to tour without planning ahead and we love it!! so we are looking forward to getting to know you folks and sharing our experiences with you 
We are based in the North West of England, but it is now a case of "have wheels will travel"!!!
So hope to see you all along the road and we look forward to getting to know you in the forums 

the famous4


----------



## guest (Jul 12, 2007)

famous4 said:
			
		

> Hiya
> 
> We are the Bingham family, Mum, Dad and 2 sons aged 10yrs and 8yrs.
> We have a Carioca 171 that we adore and we have owned her for about 12mths now. She is our first motorhome.
> ...


welcome to wildcamping,we have had our 1st motorhome since sept and are very keep wildcampers now...we do occasionally stay on campsites if no other option but not very often...we much prefer wild... 
we are in shropshire so prob not too far away from you guys & you are welcome to join us anytime..sammx


----------



## walkers (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome binghams hope you find the site usefull informative and most of all friendly


----------

